# New Rollers



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

I just ordered some new rollers from Norm Reed.
I'll post pics when they get here.
Bruce


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

plumvalley do u know norms emaiL? can u msg it to me plz? thanks


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

roller_boi said:


> plumvalley do u know norms emaiL? can u msg it to me plz? thanks


PM sent.
Bruce


----------



## roller_boi (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks bruce


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

u r welcome.
good luck.
Bruce


----------

